# mh serial number suffix



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

on models 20,22,30,33,44and 55 tractors
A-high altitude engine
B-butane (lp) fuel
D-deisel fuel
F-foot clutch
G-gasoline
H-hand clutch
K-low grade fuel
O-orchard
R-row crop
S-standard
V-vineyard
W-wide axle
on 52 - 57 massey gas tractors a letter 1 or 5 after the g means
1-regular altitude 
5-high altitude
hope this makes your tractor shopping easier ernie


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

It sure does... I have found an old 30 and an Farmall A cultivator.. Not really sure which I like best... I love the massey but grew up w/ a farmall A and it reminds me of a era gone by... Thanks Bear as this is very valuable for my future hunting....


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Ernie, the 30 is definetly more of a work horse, but if you're into gardening, you can't beat that Farmall A with cultivaters.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

I agree with you 100%. My problem is that the A reminds me in my youth... Kind of a special memories. 

The 30 needs less work to restore but the A has perfect sheet metal with chalky original paint... been in a shed 30+ yrs and has all the impliments and a working sickle baf mower for the three point... PTO and 2 belt pulley's.. Need engine to be freed up and 4 new tires exhaust ... Haven't been able to check much else on it.. The 30 needs most of the metal, was abused... Afew oil leaks tires at 60% and runs... Because of the metal part the owners son has most of it new for a price. Said he's had it for yrs... So that makes the 30 a little quicker satisfaction in getting it in operating order....



ps Partsman, I just want a toy. This is my first time to look for an old tractor.. I am just starting... heading to NC in Nov and have had some contact with a couple of other tractors... But I will take all the advice I can so as not to get greased to heavily


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

These ol' things are addictive!! Watch yerself!! 

I guess it just boils down to what one really grabs your attention. Which one you like the best. Like you said, it is mainly going to be a toy, so pick one that you would like most to play with! Then again, if it's an option, why choose?? Take them both!!


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

"take both"
good advice parts man you can't have just one tractor ernie it may get lonely


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

I will park in the garage and leave the wifes car outside...... yeah .right... I would have the tap shut forever:furious:


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Ernie, you'll just have to build another garage!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Well I would like a chunk of property but just havent found the piece yet... Living w/ in the city causes undo strain on thre neighbors when I am using the chin saw to cut firewood... So I can't forgo the canvas tarp for a nice and big garage....


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Your just going to have to search a little harder for that place in the country so you can have all the tractors you want!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

We have been looking.. nows the time to sell and get tractors....mg: the wife is going to read this... if you dont hear from mee soon then call the cops, she could turn violent...:furious: I rule my household w/ an iron and spatula:lmao:


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

:furious: I hear ya!! My father and I made a BIG mistake this spring,, we lined up all our tractors!:argh: :hide: :argh: 
Our wives would never have known.:twoonone: 


<img src=http://www.chowntractorparts.com/images/the_fleet.jpg>


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

You could call that a dealership.... Nice looking fleet...I can only wish....


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

60 years of IH tractors there 39-99, a representative from each of 7 decades.:tractorsm


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Whew, just hard to grasp 60 yrs, but I can remember an old JD single on a sled for anything needing a belt... Seems to the year if I recall was 1908(???)... It was the loudest thing that I can remember in farm equipment... Still nice looking group of tractors or is it a gaggle. Just funnin...I remember living w/ my uncles and we had ih c, an a and an h... the a was great for pulling wagons, 3pt buzz saw and best of all waas the 3pt sicle bar mower... yhe c transformed cut hay to raked hay to bailed hay... the h was used for heavy plowing and discing... only had the h a short time as my uncle or cousin used it for a trade for a horse....for shame for shame... As I said in an earlier post that is where the a becomes one of my wants for memories sake.


----------

